# Other > Site Related Discussion & News >  3DPrintBoard.com's 7 Month Anniversary

## Brian_Krassenstein

This weekend will mark 7 months since we launched this forum on September 19th 2013. Over those 7 months we have attracted over 2300 members from around the world.  Over 12,400 posts have been made in total, and the pace of growth is only picking up steam.  I just want to thank all the mods, admins and members for making this forum so great.  We have a lot of awesome plans for the site in the coming months ahead, and hope to grow as the 3D printing market in general grows.  If you ever have any suggestions or ideas let us know!

----------


## EveryDayIDream

Thank you for making this such a great place to talk about 3D printing. Only wish you did it soon  :Wink:

----------


## Geoff

> This weekend will mark 7 months since we launched this forum on September 19th 2013. Over those 7 months we have attracted over 2300 members from around the world.  Over 12,400 posts have been made in total, and the pace of growth is only picking up steam.  I just want to thank all the mods, admins and members for making this forum so great.  We have a lot of awesome plans for the site in the coming months ahead, and hope to grow as the 3D printing market in general grows.  If you ever have any suggestions or ideas let us know!


Congrats, looks like the printer comp brought alot of peeps here.

----------

